# Anybody have one of these Bachmann engines?



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Is it OK? My son wants to revive my 11 year old N scale trains, but the 2 engines are in really rough shape.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have an N-scale NYC RS-3 that's for sale, in like-new shape and runs like a champ.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

juststartingout, I have one, never really ran it yet, haven't even put the rails on it yet, but what little I used it says it's good. should be geared for scale too, so no rocket sleds like some of my other Bachmans.


----------



## Marv (Feb 8, 2011)

I have 5 of the Bachman Dash 8s in the Wide version wearing SF red & silver. Purchased back in the mid 90s. Still run well with Digitrax decoders. Pretty good product for the price.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

After long storage, take em apart and clean the trucks, gears, and wheels, then relube and reassemble them, should work better, and check the electrical contact points, they should be both clean and properly attached so they pick up electrical current. This usually cures most problems after storage.


----------

